
The JavaScript Year - kerryritter
http://kerryritter.com/the-javascript-year/
======
draw_down
It helps if you don't buy in to a giant framework. If you do, you end up
saddled with all the bad ideas that were in circulation whenever it was
released, as this post points out. My team has been using roughly the same
setup for over a year now - not because we hate it and are stuck with it but
because we like it.

Also, most everything we write presents an external interface of either an
EventEmitter or a stream, which are well-understood Node concepts. (You might
argue streams could stand to be a bit better-understood... fair enough.) Then
the implementation details can change and it doesn't matter because everyone
knows how to listen to an EE or pipe into a stream.

Keep it simple!

